
Show HN: (gle) a tiny but completely functional Google searcher lib in python - iogf
https://github.com/iogf/gle
======
xori
Nice, good for hobby stuff. I think google lets you do ~120 searches a day
before it throttles you, or forces captchas.

~~~
iogf
Yes. I developed that in order to implement a stackoverflow plugin for vy.

